# Vermont Castings Radiance Air Shutter



## Fujilight (Dec 15, 2019)

New to forum so bear w me...

Mid 90's vermont castings stove, Robertshaw 7000 control switched from NG to LP.  My problem is I cannot find the air shutter or any type of adjustment for the ATF ratio. It's running rich and soothing up  pretty bad. Any suggestions???


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 15, 2019)

You may have to pull the burner to access the air shutter.
Haven't worked on one of them old guys in a while, but IIRC,
the burner needs to come out.


----------



## Fujilight (Dec 16, 2019)

It's a VC Radience 2240


----------



## Fujilight (Dec 16, 2019)

It only has a Brays injector on the end of the line


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2019)

Post a pic if you can.
That injector fits into the end of the burner tube 
& that is the location of the air shutter.


----------



## Fujilight (Dec 16, 2019)

I dont have a picture of where it attaches but I'm pretty positive there was nothing there.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2019)

Do you have the owner's manual?


----------



## Fujilight (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a downloadable version which has no mention of air shutter or any type of adjustment other than what pilot light should look like


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2019)

Have you pulled the burner out?


----------



## Fujilight (Dec 17, 2019)

Imo there is no 'burner' it is just the Brays Jet that supplies the flame. When I replaced jet it was solid copper line all the way back to controller


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 17, 2019)

If you have FLAMES, then you have a BURNER.


----------



## RJK303 (Feb 4, 2021)

Fujilight said:


> I have a downloadable version which has no mention of air shutter or any type of adjustment other than what pilot light should look like


I think my fireplace and burner is the same as yours.  The air shutter can only be the metal plate that helps secure the brays injector in the burner tube.  I manged to loosen the screws around the injector enough to move the metal plate (air shutter) away from the burner inlet as possible.  The flame got a little bluer but still not good enough combustion -- needs more air.


----------



## Stoney Meadow Maple (Oct 30, 2021)

I too am having the same issues with my stove, it had 2 cracked burner pieces, I bought a parts stove and put the ceramic parts into my burner, the ceramic hiney comb looked exactly the same but the other stove had a different burner, the manual i have must be for a current production unit as there are some differences. The gas orifices are a different shape, mine are nearly flush, the others protrude out 3/4” or so. My stove was purchased from someone who had never used it and he said it came from an area i know to only have LP available. My gas valve is reverse of what the manual shows and the flame adjustment knob doesn’t have a removable cap like the manual shows. The collars to adjust air at the burner are wide open but inam still sooting like crazy. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2021)

What fuel are you burning?


----------



## Stoney Meadow Maple (Oct 30, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> What fuel are you burning?


LP


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2021)

What size are the holes in the burner orifices?
If they are too large, like NG orifices, there is
too much fuel to mix with the air available...


----------



## Stoney Meadow Maple (Oct 30, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> What size are the holes in the burner orifices?
> If they are too large, like NG orifices, there is
> too much fuel to mix with the air available...


What sort of size am I looking for? I dont have much for reference


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2021)

Check the manual you have. 
It should tell you what diameter
the orifices should be for LP.


----------



## Stoney Meadow Maple (Oct 30, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Check the manual you have.
> It should tell you what diameter
> the orifices should be for LP.


I will check, but the burner in mine seems to be different than what I have.


----------

